# Which Exhaust Should I buy.



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a stock 05 GTO and will be putting on a catback system and need your opinions. I have been looking through the forums and have listened to clips and still can't decide. I am looking at the following brands and these are the opinions I have arrived at:

Magnaflow - It sounds too much like stock and the tips are not shiny.
Borla- Have not heard too many people's thoughts on this system
Corsa-Do not want to spend that much and don't care for the sound
S&P Loudmouth - Not the sound I am looking for.

Spintech - Has a nice deep sound and I like both the price and appearance. I did not hear anything bad about these. 

Right now I am leaning toward the 2.5" Stainless Steel Spintechs with a 4" tips, please let me know your thoughts or your opinions on all the systems if you have any. Thank you!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Fhluger said:


> I have a stock 05 GTO and will be putting on a catback system and need your opinions. I have been looking through the forums and have listened to clips and still can't decide. I am looking at the following brands and these are the opinions I have arrived at:
> 
> Magnaflow - It sounds too much like stock and the tips are not shiny.
> Borla- Have not heard too many people's thoughts on this system
> ...


Look no further than Spintech,you'll love it!!


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I went with a single chamber mufflers. It sounds awesome. It was a perfect sound for ME. I used the stock exhaust all the way back to the mufflers. That was my personal preference. But everyone is different. It really rumbles:cool


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i went slp all the way i like loud:cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> i went slp all the way i like loud:cool


:agree Thats what I have. I also like every exhaust system you mentioned except the magnaflow.


----------



## djgotgoat (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had two goats an 04 with a loudmouth exhaust and an 06 with the magnaflow. The loudmouth sounded great but the exhuast noise was a bit much for a daily driver.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I got a Flowmaster and it all depends on the sound you want. If you're leaning towards Spintech than go for it since they do make good systems


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fhluger said:


> I have a stock 05 GTO and will be putting on a catback system and need your opinions. I have been looking through the forums and have listened to clips and still can't decide. I am looking at the following brands and these are the opinions I have arrived at:
> 
> Magnaflow - It sounds too much like stock and the tips are not shiny.
> Borla- Have not heard too many people's thoughts on this system
> ...


I have heard all of these in person, and I may be able to help.

Magnaflow sounds good, but your right, its too close to stock.
Borla has a very deep rumble, but my Flowmaster 44 Mufflers alone are louder than the whole catback system.
Corsa has a beautiful sound to it, but its on the pricey side.
SLP LM is going to be really loud, but I don't see any downsides.
Spintech catback is my overall favorite, I've heard it in person and it is louder than most full exhaust systems out there. Very nice pitch to it.... sound is very appealing.

Spintech is neither too expensive, or obnoxiously loud, and is probably your best choice. I went with flowmaster because I wanted all out american muscle sound, and got it with just the pair of mufflers. Goodluck with your decisions and keep open-minded, you just might stumble upon something else you like.


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought a Borla exhaust with Flowmaster single chamber mufflers... it sounds MEAN... I'm definitely happy with my sound. But honestly, I'm sure they all sound good, as long as you have that single chamber muffler... it's going to be LOUD and MEAN.... now add a cam into the mix and DIZAMN!!!!! (as they say on the street... I think)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

whatever you get if you do more mods like LTs or a cam it will change the sound and up the volume. i've tried several and use Spintech but i also have Moroso Spiralflows that i put on when i want. they're loud and a mellow nasty sounding muff. i had my exhaust custom bent as i wanted some features that none of the regular ones had.


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 for the spintech. I'm in the process of getting those...as well as an H-pipe.


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the magnaflow and love it, they are cheaper on ebay but I wanted a warranty (the salt on the roads here in winter kills an exhaust) so I got it here magnaflow 15963 , or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

After having the car modded I had flowmasters. The constant drone during normal driving got to me. I wound up with the Magnaflow which sounds good during normal driving, leaving my neighborhood ect. At wot throttle they really open up and sound great. Keep in mind it's a personal preference so whatever you like is what's important.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

spintechs sound great, but I've read of fitment issues....I went mufflerless axleback from kooks for only a few hundred.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

i've always had borla (on previous cars, 94 Z28, 98 Vette) and loved the sound. It's definitely louder than stock, not too loud, and the pipes are good quality.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just got borla for my 05 but havent got them on yet maybe next weekend. i'll post on the how the sound is and the performance, gotta love the 5 inch tips.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the Kooks Headers combined with the Kooks Axel Back. My First choice was SLP but this should give me enough sound to be happy with. So it depends on what you want.


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

if i went with the borla cat back, will the x-pipe give me a ricey sound? i'd rather go with an h-pipe because its deeper but do you think borla sounds fine with its x-pipe?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My JBA is nice. Has a slight drone but love the sound. Has a Z06 rasp to it.

I personally think Bassani has the most exotic sound. I would love to switch to that just cause of the exotic but I'm very happy with my JBA.

Just don't go SLP. TOOOOOOO LOUD!!!!!!!


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you guys ever heard of kooks axle back exhaust? And if you have what do you think? And is there really a big difference in hp from cat back to axle back?


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Exhausts? Which one to get?*

Have you guys ever heard of kooks axle back exhaust? And if you have what do you think? And is there really a big difference in hp from cat back to axle back?

Also what do you guys think of Corsa sport exhaust over the corsa touring exhaust?


----------

